# Neighbor shoots dog that was being walked by 9-year-old



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

When I first found out this was a pit bull. I was so angry,cause I knew it was shot because of what it was...However after reading the article, I had to wonder...What was a 9 year old child doing out alone walking that strong of a dog?

JEFFERSON CITY, MO. -- Update: Wednesday, Oct. 13 at 5:46 p.m.

Jefferson City Police return to the scene to investigate dog shooting.

"There are a lot of things still at play and everything is still, I guess, fair game in terms of what may be the outcome," Jefferson City Police Capt. Doug Shoemaker said.

Read the entire story here

Update: Wednesday, Oct. 13 at 11:04 a.m.

Jefferson City Police Capt. Doug Shoemaker said that the police are investigating the case. He continued to say that it is not closed and is an on-going investigation.

Cole County Prosecutor Mark Richardson said that he has not seen a police report on the case and cannot charge anyone until the report is sent to his office.

Original Story:

A 9-year-old Jefferson City boy is still very upset, because his dog was shot and killed in front of him Monday night.

"I was walking my dog and I walked him down the hill. There was another person and he had a dog," Jerry Adams said. "I was holding on to [the dog] and he pulled out a gun and shot him."

Jerry said he couldn't believe what happened to his dog, Echo, in the alley down the street from his home on Ashley Street.

Jerry said the man told him that he is going to kill his dog now before he pulled out the gun and fired the shot.

The man who shot the dog is no stranger to Jerry, he's his neighbor.

The 57-year old told officers he did it because the pit bull charged at him.

The man hasn't been arrested or charged with a crime; and Jerry's mother wants to know why.

"I'm outraged for one because they didn't arrest him. He pointed a gun at my child," Jerry's Mother Joy Adams said. "Shot a dog who was on a leash and they didn't do anything. This man lives three houses up. My son is terrified to come off the porch and be outside. He doesn't want our other dog to come outside because he's scared what he's going to do."

Joy said that their pit bull was not aggressive and she doesn't know why the man shot him.

"He's a puppy. He's playful," Joy said. "Of course he's a pit so everyone thinks he's aggressive. His whole back end shakes so hard because he is so excited to see people just from his tail wagging."

Jerry won't see that playful side of Echo ever again, and until police take action he won't be outside walking the family's other dog either.

Jefferson City Police said the man could be charged with unlawful use of a weapon..

Video and article here:
Neighbor shoots dog that was being walked by 9-year-old : News : ConnectMidMissouri.com


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

That's a darn shame!! SMH..While I don't agree with a child that young being unattended and in control of a dog that size and with that much power, I also don't agree with the neighbor shooting the dog and/or the police not doing anything about the situation. Had it been a lab or some other "family friendly" breed, the guy would be behind bars already!!

Thank you for sharing that with us Katie.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

drive by time.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

well my 10year old God Daughter walks Gargamel all the time, you cant say they are not strong enough, every kid is different. If he was raised with the dog, the dog would mind him as any other walker. Some women dog walkers I know are like 90lbs soaking wet. You don't have to have tons of muscles to get dogs to listen or to walk them, kid or adult.


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

The question that should be asked is: WHY is someone shooting a gun around a 9 year old kid?...Im glad the KID didn't get shot....


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

WTF???!!!! That's freaking crazy!!! I'd say a beat down of the neighbor is in order!!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I read an article on FB last night that said a breeder turned around and gave the boy a new puppy. While I (kinda) appreciate the intent, I'm not sure if it was a sound decision on the breeder's part.

Pitbull breeder gives 9-year-old new puppy : News : ConnectMidMissouri.com


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Hope the neighbor doesn't shoot the puppy~


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

That is totally messed up.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

ames said:


> well my 10year old God Daughter walks Gargamel all the time, you cant say they are not strong enough, every kid is different. If he was raised with the dog, the dog would mind him as any other walker. Some women dog walkers I know are like 90lbs soaking wet. You don't have to have tons of muscles to get dogs to listen or to walk them, kid or adult.


Does she walk him alone? A dog could be the most obedient dog in the world but you never know when their prey drive might kick in and who knows the next dog they cross while walking could be his DA trigger.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

to me i think there is likely more to the story, working in animal control will do that that to you though.
why is this guy carrying a gun with him while walking down the stret?? okay pepper spray maybe if you are out in the country or has he had issues with loose dogs before??
if the story is true that the kid had the dog on the end of a leash and this man shot it, the shooter should be, at the very least, charged with the endangerment of a child.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

ames said:


> well my 10year old God Daughter walks Gargamel all the time, you cant say they are not strong enough, every kid is different. If he was raised with the dog, the dog would mind him as any other walker. Some women dog walkers I know are like 90lbs soaking wet. You don't have to have tons of muscles to get dogs to listen or to walk them, kid or adult.


I don't even like my wife walking Dooney ( she is capable but I worry for both of them if something happened) alone he is not crazy DA but when it kicks in than even I have my hands full. Not only that but I find it hard to believe that a dhild would know what to do if a APBT got a hold of another dog. The owner of the other dog wouldn't even know what to do if they own some other breed.

It is crazy that this guy shot a dog that a kid was holding. He should been arrested for sure.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

my daughter is ten and walks Boomer with out a problem. while i never let her go farther than our block if we are not with her, i have no worries with her walking him. you should always know your dog and how they do on a leash before you let anyone but yourself walk them, but to say that a kid or someone with a smaller stature shouldn't walk a pit bull isn't fair. when my dogs put that collar and leash on they know the "rules of the walk" and are easily walkable by any body.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Bruno use to love walking the neighbors kids~


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

If this was my kid/niece/nephew/dog, and the cops did nothing, I would burn their house down. I have a right to feel safe in my own neighborhood, and if I have a crazy neighbor shooting a gun less than 4 feet away from my moving adolescent family member, then you better believe they will be gone one way or another. I don't understand why nothing has been done. Regardless of the breed, he fired a weapon at one end of a leash while a child was standing on the other.


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

ames said:


> well my 10year old God Daughter walks Gargamel all the time, you cant say they are not strong enough, every kid is different. If he was raised with the dog, the dog would mind him as any other walker. Some women dog walkers I know are like 90lbs soaking wet. You don't have to have tons of muscles to get dogs to listen or to walk them, kid or adult.


Agreed! My 7 Year old can walk 2 of my 4 dogs. One is 37 lbs (give or take 1-2lbs) and the other is 63lbs. The ones he can't walk are 40 and 54lbs.

My son is very tall and strong for his age, and he has been working side by side with me when training for a while now. I can trust him with the dogs that I trust to be with him. My largest dog is also my best friend, So she listens and respects me and my family better than all my other dogs. I admit, She is spoiled ROTTEN.

Would I let him walk a dog that isn't 100% trained on a leash? Nope, he's not ready for that. But a trained, obedient, and respectful dog, Of course. 
If the dog TRULY want to drag him, could it? Of Course, but at the same time, If the same dog wanted to, It could pull me to the ground unexpectedly (and i'm a BIG guy, 6ft 240lbs)

As for what the neighbor did, To be completely honest, If i was walking my dog, and some guy shot my dog for no reason in an ally with no witnesses, I'd pull out my concealed handgun and drop him dead. Tell cops he pulled a gun on me, shot my dog first and raised the gun to me....Open and shut case. 
But thats just me, and my Mischa has saved my kids life more than once, So I would owe it to her...Of course, my enraged mental state wouldn't help, But thats another story.

Bad Neighbor! And he should get charged with not only Unlawful use of a hangun, but also child endangerment and animal cruelty.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

william williamson said:


> drive by time.


my thoughts excatly


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

ames said:


> well my 10year old God Daughter walks Gargamel all the time, you cant say they are not strong enough, every kid is different. If he was raised with the dog, the dog would mind him as any other walker. Some women dog walkers I know are like 90lbs soaking wet. You don't have to have tons of muscles to get dogs to listen or to walk them, kid or adult.





megz said:


> my daughter is ten and walks Boomer with out a problem. while i never let her go farther than our block if we are not with her, i have no worries with her walking him. you should always know your dog and how they do on a leash before you let anyone but yourself walk them, but to say that a kid or someone with a smaller stature shouldn't walk a pit bull isn't fair. when my dogs put that collar and leash on they know the "rules of the walk" and are easily walkable by any body.





FamilyLinePits said:


> Agreed! My 7 Year old can walk 2 of my 4 dogs. One is 37 lbs (give or take 1-2lbs) and the other is 63lbs. The ones he can't walk are 40 and 54lbs.
> 
> My son is very tall and strong for his age, and he has been working side by side with me when training for a while now. I can trust him with the dogs that I trust to be with him. My largest dog is also my best friend, So she listens and respects me and my family better than all my other dogs. I admit, She is spoiled ROTTEN.
> 
> ...


Curious.... What if one or more unleashed, roaming dogs attacks your dog being walked by one of these seven or ten-year-olds mentioned above? Even if they only go a block there is no telling what could happen. Your dog might be obedient but would it fight back if attacked and what happens if your child gets hurt during the attack? Unfortunately, I have had to break up fights started with my dog by an unleashed, roaming dog and I'd hate for any child to have to experience that. Just something to think about....


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

My daughter could probably walk luna no problem alone but I dont let her , we have had 2 off leash dogs attack loki in the past why would you want your kid to be in that situation to possibly be hurt if a stray comes up and starts problems. I think most of us adults have problems gettin dogs apart if they lock together how do you expect a child to handle that situation. Its not always the fact that they can handle there dogs but its can they handle a situation if it occurs do they have the mentality to think quick and do the right thing before they or another dog gets injured. Just not a safe situation to put your child and your pitbull into.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

What irritates me about this the MOST about this. Aside from the fact a 9 year old was walking this dog, what if the guy missed the dog & shot the 9 year old. Had the dog been pulling so hard/charging (doubtful)...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Does she walk him alone? A dog could be the most obedient dog in the world but you never know when their prey drive might kick in and who knows the next dog they cross while walking could be his DA trigger.


Her brother and cousins are with her sometimes. Initally, she would come with me when I walk him, started asking me why we do certain things or go certain ways to places, basically learning the rules without knowing they were the rules. a few weeks after that I would let her walk him with me, holding as well, then I started to let go and walk behind. She learned which houses have outside dogs and how to cross to the other side if another animal is around, how to tell people not to come up to him. Heck I get caught off guard myself if his prey drive kicks in, lol. She begged and begged to let her go alone and I told her my worries since I got pulled before. We took out his favorite ball (which is the most prey driven thing, he listens around everything but balls and squirrels) and went to the fenced in part I tossed the ball and he let loose and she held on and gained control and he looked to her until she let him get the ball.

So yeah, anything can happen at any moment, but you don't know how smart or strong or knowledgeable the boy was and if he was or was not capable of walking alone. Also, most parents get dogs to teach responsibility to their children at an early age, that would include taking it for walks and feeding, so the poor kid was just trying to get his chores done it seems!



pitbullmamanatl said:


> Curious.... What if one or more unleashed, roaming dogs attacks your dog being walked by one of these seven or ten-year-olds mentioned above? Even if they only go a block there is no telling what could happen. Your dog might be obedient but would it fight back if attacked and what happens if your child gets hurt during the attack? Unfortunately, I have had to break up fights started with my dog by an unleashed, roaming dog and I'd hate for any child to have to experience that. Just something to think about....


thought about it and I would prefer no one but me walk him, but we can't live in a bubble our entire lives. Accidents happen anywhere, there could be an leashed Husky who attacks the leashed tiny poodle a 6 year old is walking (which has happened in my friends neighborhood), of course it would be terrible for anyone to witness an attack. But you feel the pit bull, my family pet, should not be allowed to be walked by anyone who is what under 18? 21? At what age should the family pet mauling be witnessed? Do you live in a city by any chance? my yard is literally .08 acres big, as well as my neighbors. We all have to walk our dogs, I love to walk Gargamel, but she visits only once a week so I give up my fun and let her do it. YES accidents happen, but the bond she and Gargamel get when they play and walk together is beautiful.

Do you not drive in cars because someone could hit you? Do you not buy tomatoes cause you might get salmonella? There are so many WHAT IFS when owning a dog. I am more worried about my 38 year old sister when she walks him when I am at work than with my 10 year old daughter! My sister does not like slime and licks or cuddles, she is scared of all dogs but Gargamel because she has gotten to know him but god forbid another dog starting a fight with Mel when she was walking him, she would have a heart attack and Mel would be left roaming the streets til I got home or something horrible like that!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

how do you delete a post? I can just seem to edit this, but I am trying to delete...


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Fact of the matter is that a child that young SHOULDN'T have been walking an APBT by themselves. The neighbor was 150% wrong to be carrying a gun, and then discharging that gun with a minor that close, and should be arrest at the LEAST.... Someone did point out though there must have been a REASON the man was carrying is gun, unless he's just a nut job to begin with..but with no arrest being made it says there is much more to the situation then the papers now about...

As for living in a bubble.... A child is just that, a child. The responsiblity of a full grown APBT shouldn't be left in the hands of a young child PERIOD. I don't care how strong, how knowledgable, how ANYTHING that CHILD is. Most adults have trouble being a responsible owner, let alone a child. Even the most obedient APBT can be confronted and a fight can break out, a child would quite frankly panic and not be able to use the breaking stick (which should be with them) to break up that fight. Now if the child is older, can use a breaking stick responsible, and can think on their feet, thats a different story. A 7, 9, 10 or 11 year old CHILD shouldn't be put in the position of having that MASSIVE responsiblity.


----------



## dogo (Sep 12, 2009)

If that was my dog and child I wouldn't let it slide.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

it is sad to me how we now live in this "what if" world...as a kid i rode my bike with no helmet, i sat in the front seat of the car, i walked everywhere with my friends and on many many occasion i walked my dogs and my friends dogs when we went to the park or to the 7-11, and guess what, they were pit bulls and even just retrievers. and against the odds(???) i survived. yes i see the points being made about possible dog fights and other risks of letting your child walk your dog, but what a waste for your child to never experiance that joy of walking a dog on thier own.

back to the original topic this guy needs to be in jail, no matter what. no matter the circumstances this person should have never fired a deadly weapon while that close to a child, period. being on the law side of things i realize there are many steps that have to be taken like a full investigation and lots of paper work, but i think something should have been done by now. still would like to know the other side of this story, remember they all have two sides


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Letting a child walk ANY breed of dog is asking for trouble and setting the dog up for failure. Let alone a breed that is known to have high prey drive and is strong. Everyone will do whatever they want with there kids...that's your right. But if you think about it, it's not responsible. I don't care if your dog is the best behaved animal in the world. You can't account for all the possible variables out there. 

I don't think the dude should have shot the kids dog IF it happened exactly like the kid said it did. But we'll never know, because we all know that kids aren' the most reliable witnesses.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

LadyRampage said:


> Fact of the matter is that a child that young SHOULDN'T have been walking an APBT by themselves. The neighbor was 150% wrong to be carrying a gun, and then discharging that gun with a minor that close, and should be arrest at the LEAST.... Someone did point out though there must have been a REASON the man was carrying is gun, unless he's just a nut job to begin with..but with no arrest being made it says there is much more to the situation then the papers now about...
> 
> As for living in a bubble.... A child is just that, a child. The responsiblity of a full grown APBT shouldn't be left in the hands of a young child PERIOD. I don't care how strong, how knowledgable, how ANYTHING that CHILD is. Most adults have trouble being a responsible owner, let alone a child. Even the most obedient APBT can be confronted and a fight can break out, a child would quite frankly panic and not be able to use the breaking stick (which should be with them) to break up that fight. Now if the child is older, can use a breaking stick responsible, and can think on their feet, thats a different story. A 7, 9, 10 or 11 year old CHILD shouldn't be put in the position of having that MASSIVE responsiblity.


:clap::goodpost:



Wingman said:


> Letting a child walk ANY breed of dog is asking for trouble and setting the dog up for failure. Let alone a breed that is known to have high prey drive and is strong. Everyone will do whatever they want with there kids...that's your right. But if you think about it, it's not responsible. I don't care if your dog is the best behaved animal in the world. You can't account for all the possible variables out there.
> 
> I don't think the dude should have shot the kids dog IF it happened exactly like the kid said it did. But we'll never know, because we all know that kids aren' the most reliable witnesses.


:clap::goodpost:


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

there is so many diff things wrong with this a 9 year old should not be in control of a grown dog period we have laws here to prevent that no one under the age of 18 can be in possesion of certain breeds and I fully support that. Also for the guy not to be charged with some sort of child endangerment there is way more to this story then what we are reading but on another note dude better be glad it wasn't my kid....


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

megz said:


> it is sad to me how we now live in this "what if" world...as a kid i rode my bike with no helmet, i sat in the front seat of the car, i walked everywhere with my friends and on many many occasion i walked my dogs and my friends dogs when we went to the park or to the 7-11, and guess what, they were pit bulls and even just retrievers. and against the odds(???) i survived. yes i see the points being made about possible dog fights and other risks of letting your child walk your dog, but what a waste for your child to never experiance that joy of walking a dog on thier own.
> 
> back to the original topic this guy needs to be in jail, no matter what. no matter the circumstances this person should have never fired a deadly weapon while that close to a child, period. being on the law side of things i realize there are many steps that have to be taken like a full investigation and lots of paper work, but i think something should have been done by now. still would like to know the other side of this story, remember they all have two sides


Then let your child walk the family weenie dog or lab. Our breed of dogs, APBT, are being destroyed in the media and everywhere when an incident happens, whether its the dogs fault or not, why even take the chance of getting a media headline like this??? It could have just as easily been that the kid couldn't hold the dog and it got into a fight with the other dog.. then who's fault is it?? The APBT... We are talking about TODAY, not yesterday.. ANY negative media coverage is a black mark against our breed, and personally if it takes my child being disappointed that he/she isn't allowed to walk our APBTs alone until they are deemed responsible, old enough, and mentally able to deal with problems that may arise so be it. I am all for encouraging kids to take part in the dogs, love JR Handlers competitions, BUT that is helping show them responsiblity by learning how to control, and deal with their dogs when other dogs are present, WITH parental supervision.

I do agree that the man who fired the gun should be punished, make no mistake about it, but I still feel there is more to this story than we know.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

LadyRampage said:


> Then let your child walk the family weenie dog or lab. * Our breed of dogs, APBT, are being destroyed in the media and everywhere when an incident happens, whether its the dogs fault or not, why even take the chance of getting a media headline like this???* It could have just as easily been that the kid couldn't hold the dog and it got into a fight with the other dog.. then who's fault is it?? The APBT... We are talking about TODAY, not yesterday.. *ANY negative media coverage is a black mark against our breed, and personally if it takes my child being disappointed that he/she isn't allowed to walk our APBTs alone until they are deemed responsible, old enough, and mentally able to deal with problems that may arise so be it.* I am all for encouraging kids to take part in the dogs, love JR Handlers competitions, BUT that is helping show them responsiblity by learning how to control, and deal with their dogs when other dogs are present, WITH parental supervision.
> 
> I do agree that the man who fired the gun should be punished, make no mistake about it, but I still feel there is more to this story than we know.












EXACTLY!! Excellent post, Stacia!!!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

LadyRampage said:


> Then let your child walk the family weenie dog or lab. Our breed of dogs, APBT, are being destroyed in the media and everywhere when an incident happens, whether its the dogs fault or not, why even take the chance of getting a media headline like this??? It could have just as easily been that the kid couldn't hold the dog and it got into a fight with the other dog.. then who's fault is it?? The APBT... We are talking about TODAY, not yesterday.. ANY negative media coverage is a black mark against our breed, and personally if it takes my child being disappointed that he/she isn't allowed to walk our APBTs alone until they are deemed responsible, old enough, and mentally able to deal with problems that may arise so be it. I am all for encouraging kids to take part in the dogs, love JR Handlers competitions, BUT that is helping show them responsiblity by learning how to control, and deal with their dogs when other dogs are present, WITH parental supervision.
> 
> I do agree that the man who fired the gun should be punished, make no mistake about it, but I still feel there is more to this story than we know.


:goodpost::goodpost:

I can't agree more...it's just setting the dog/child up for failure...


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

OMG that is horrible. That poor child was not only in danger from this knucklehead but he saw his dog shot in cold blood. If I was that parent he would have more to worry about then a cop arresting him. He would be in ICU.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

When I was a kid, I couldn't have a dog unless I walked it. If I didn't walk it, it didn't get walked. That was part of my responsibility of owning a pet. I really can't remember the first time I walked a dog (mind you it wasn't a pit, but it still outweighed me by a lot). I walked dogs on roller skates. I remember holding on while my dog ran down hill pulling me. 

I wouldn't let my 10 yr old niece walk my pits, but, that's b/c I don't trust my dogs not to fight, and I don't trust the kid not to let go of the leash and run away screaming.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Did anyone see the follow up story where a breeder in the area gave the kid a new puppy? 

In that article is also states that before the dog was shot the kid dropped the leash on his dog, doesnt say why he dropped it... Still didn't say what was going to happen to the neighbor who shot the dog though...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah she needs to keep stirring sht find a BA attorney that will sue the city for neg, and sue the man as well as press charges, she has to go down and PRESS charges. Better to have an attorney do it all and kick em all right in the batteries... Thats tramatic to alittle boy, let that have been a senators kids and OH LORD.. we would have bullying cramed down our throughts.. LOL sorry soapbox (knock the bully out) theres bullying in the work place as adults WTF is that sissyfied attitude. SOORRRY but thats what it takes to get some recognition in a nation for the people by the people; the people dont matter unless they know somebody or are somebody.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

LadyRampage said:


> Did anyone see the follow up story where a breeder in the area gave the kid a new puppy?
> 
> In that article is also states that before the dog was shot the kid dropped the leash on his dog, doesnt say why he dropped it... Still didn't say what was going to happen to the neighbor who shot the dog though...


*Lindsey had posted the link a few days ago about the breeder giving the family a puppy; however, I missed the part about he lease being dropped until now. Whatever the reason is that he dropped the leash doesn't help the fact that the whole incident could have possibly been avoided had he and the dog been under the proper adult supervision. 
Anyway here is the article:
*

 *Pitbull breeder gives 9-year-old new puppy
* JEFFERSON CITY, MO. -- Jerry Adams *got a nice surprise Thursday*, three days after his pitbull was allegedly shot by a neighbor while the 9-year-old was walking him.
A stranger, who saw *the news coverage about the shooting*, gave Jerry a new pitbull puppy.
Jerry's mom, Joy, said they are going to name him Oke; the other dog's name, Ecko, spelled backwards.
The stranger, Scott Owens, who is a pitbull breeder, said the puppy was up-to-date on shots and plans on paying for the puppy's shots as he grows up.
*An investigator stopped by the home again Thursday afternoon. Jerry told the investigator he dropped the leash right before the neighbor shot the dog.*


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah.. but that can be explained... Let any 9-16yrold walk a APBT and have a person with in ft, point a gun at you, mind you a 9yr old is like 44in tall roughly and a man who is 6ft pointing a gun 50ft or less at a dog 22in off the ground thats half the height of the boy and in a shooting aspect only off my inches as far as ballistics and aiming. *From a that distance the gun looks like its aimed right at the boy from the boys perspective*, and I would tear that dude up in court.. Waving a weapon around a minor? Shooting the dog because its an APBT is like shooting someone cause they look like they sell crack. Pshaww~ "the 9yr old boy is walking his dog, the man and dog are at the bottom of hill, the man scared and anal lashes out like a liberal media acalyte, IM A SHOOT THAT DOG, before the boy and the dog are anywhere for the man to worry and while he says that he pulls out the gun simutaneously, the boy and dog get closer the man points the gun at the boy, the boy drops his dog in fear already full of high anxiety from the initial ADULT LIKE greeting, and the boy freezes as shots ring.... That is almost gotta be how it happened I doubt a 9yr old is going to let his dog go on purpose after a statement like that from the man, and JFYI there are trained police and well practiced gang bangers who can't get the draw on an APBT who is gunning for them, so HOW in the world did this man do it with OUT AGGRIVATED ASSAULT WITH A DEADLY WEAPON??? Waving the gun before a threat was real; and on a minor at that?? No one pressed charges through the right routes.


----------

